# Need a wiring diagram for a 464



## vanillagorilla (Mar 16, 2012)

Bought a book but it does not have a wiring diagram in it for the 464. Does anyone have a pdf or know where I can get one. This was my dads little tractor that he was working on when he passed away. Just trying to get it going again for him. Thanks for any help. It is a gas engine.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you are in luck today. I happen to have the service manual for that tractor (it also covers my 574). I scanned in the appropriate page for you. If you need any further info, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 16, 2012)

Country boy, thank you so much. This is a huge help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You are most certainly welcome! I hope you get it running!


----------



## pjb1258 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking for a 464 Diesel Tractor wiring diagram


----------



## mrblanche (Aug 4, 2017)

The thing that worries me on the 464 gas diagram is all the sensors that seem to be attached to the starting circuit.


----------

